# Interior fabric to match my year 2000 Autotrail Arapaho



## timmi (Dec 20, 2010)

Help!

Can anyone out ther hep me out, I am looking for a set of cushions to match my existing cushions or material.

My motorhome is a Autotrail Arapaho twin axle six berth with rear lounge layout "L" shape


YEAR OF MANUFACTURE 2000

Some of my cushions are warn so at the moment have bought some throw overs.

Here's hoping!

Thank you 

timmi


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not ask Auto-trail ??

If they fitted out the inside they should be able to either supply some cushions or advise you of where they sourced the material (or cushions) from !


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Once a fabric is discontinued by Auto Trail, Leisure Furnishings appear to have the contract to supply owners with material, cushions, curtains etc.
See their website Leisure Furnishings
Give them a try.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Timmi , DJP is correct Leisure Furnishing will supply you if they have it ,in fact they will supply for current models , I bought curtain material to make cab/ hab area curtains for my 2010 model , very nice and helpful to deal with

Baza


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*curtains*

:roll: hi timmi. like d.j.p said leisure furnishings i did the same curtains for cab/hab area . good look .jud


----------

